# UKM 1RM thread.



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

*This is a 1RM thread - raw - don't lie. *

*Videos/photos *a bonus

Format- *use KG.*

Weight: Height:

Bench press:

Deadlift:

Squat:

Wilks Score:

If you don't know how to use the wilks calculator, add up your three major lifts in kg- that's it.

It does favour shorter people.

http://wilkscalculator.com/kg


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Weight*: 120KG (the lifts were done at varying weights though)

*Height*: 6'0'

*Bench press*: 166KG (done over 3 years ago, injured since)

No vid but got a vid just after when I failed 171KG at lockout. Will try to dig it out.

*Deadlift*: 305KG






*Squat*: 300KG






*Wilks Score: 443.25*


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Test-e said:


> *This is a 1RM thread - don't lie. *
> 
> *Videos/photos *a bonus
> 
> ...


 Weight: 90kg (weight Varys)

Height: 5ft 8

Bench press: 145

Deadlift: 240

Squat: 180 (Not deep enough so probably 160)

Wilks Score: 297


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Weight: 90kg (weight Varys)
> 
> Height: 5ft 8
> 
> ...


 Weight 105-115 depending if I bother lifting n eating.

Height 6' 2

bench press 175kg(hurts like f'k)

deadlift 240(glass back)

squat 220 ATG so more like 250 to parallel using @A1243R formula.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

These were a couple years ago im not as heavy and currently dont lift

Weight: 135kg

Height: 6'3

Bench press: 200kg

Deadlift: 300kg

Squat: 225kg (Haven't got this on vid)

Wilks score: 407.45


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Weight: 100 - 120kg in videos (currently heavier so ill come back and update after December meet)

Height: 6'3 in socks

Squat: 185kg raw (not tested raw max in a year)

Bench: 150kg

Deadlift: 220kg

Wilks Score: 326 raw (belt only, based off 110kg average bw)

im good for a 200+ raw squat now and DL gone up for sure also based off rep work but as they say "no vid no care" 
i'll get the meet filmed in December and hopefully be able to put up something more respectable

Squat from december 2015 (only really squatted heavy in sleeves and wraps since then)

Bench and Dead from August 2016


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

6 foot

97kg

BENCH 110 for 3

Deadlift 190

Squat 160 for 3

Rounding up abit gives me 292 wilks


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Rounding up abit gives me 292 wilks


 "Rounding up a bit" gives me a wilks score of 500


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Weight: 85-86kg

Height: 5ft 8

Bench press: 145

Deadlift: 240

Squat: 180

Wilks Score: 369.51
















Bear in mind these were back at Christmas - haven't tested my maxes in a while


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

All done last year at a BW of 95-97kg. I've been getting back & shoulder issues, so recent training has been lower weights, more volume & uber-strict form

Bench 132.5kg (3 reps)

Squat 170kg (3 reps)

Deadlift 210kg (1 rep)

Score : 319


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Major Eyeswater said:


> All done last year at a BW of 95-97kg. I've been getting back & shoulder issues, so recent training has been lower weights, more volume & uber-strict form
> 
> Bench 132.5kg (3 reps)
> 
> ...


 Like wise shoulder and hip issues have put my numbers back this year. Not to mention I'm down to 82kg


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

herc said:


> Like wise shoulder and hip issues have put my numbers back this year. Not to mention I'm down to 82kg


 Yeah - I'm down to just under 90kg now. I've reached that point where I'm not going to get any bigger without bumping my gear up to levels that I don't want to go to, so I've spent the last 6 months getting leaner instead


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Weight: 83kg at the time of all these lifts

Height: 5'6"

Bench press: 165KG

Deadlift: 215KG

Squat: 190KG

Wilks Score: 383.28

Video of Bench:


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Lifts done at 88kg. 5ft 8

Bench 160kg

Squat 200kg x 2

Deadlift 275kg

Wilks 410.15

Will dig out vids at some point when I can be bothered


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Bench






Deadlift - best one I have on vid was 265 I pulled at 90kg from Herts strongest man in the summer (or got a [email protected] partial filmed too)






Don't have any decent squat vids at the mo


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

100kg 5feet11

Bench 140kg No video

Squat 200kg Depth questionable






Deadlift 230kg


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

swole troll said:


>


 That bench looked easy.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Weight 108 height 6'3"

Squat 200kg

Bench 135kg.....3 plates still eludes me 

Deadlift 220kg


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> That bench looked easy.


 Tbf most those lifts I reckon I'd p1ss now but that the heaviest I got on video, I've beaten all of them with rep work now and the squat I could hit for reps but u haven't trained without wraps or sleeves for a year.

I'll post up what happened with 160kg bench a bit later when I'm on pc lol, I filmed it same day as the 150 and let's just say it didn't look quite so easy


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

swole troll said:


> Tbf most those lifts I reckon I'd p1ss now but that the heaviest I got on video, I've beaten all of them with rep work now and the squat I could hit for reps but u haven't trained without wraps or sleeves for a year.
> 
> I'll post up what happened with 160kg bench a bit later when I'm on pc lol, I filmed it same day as the 150 and let's just say it didn't look quite so easy


 When I did 140kg a couple of weeks back I got it about 1/3 up and it stuck and I had to grind it out through shear will power :lol: It felt like it was slow as hell but saying that when your under the bar time feels longer than it normally is.

Hoping for 150kg next year.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> When I did 140kg a couple of weeks back I got it about 1/3 up and it stuck and I had the grind it out through shear will power :lol: It felt like it was slow as hell but saying that *when your under the bar time feels longer than it normally is.*
> 
> Hoping for 150kg next year.


 it really does, ive filmed sets before and thought i was grinding for a solid minute then you watch it and there's barely a pause

you'll get it, i find once you get over the extra 20 plate hurdle on any lift the little extras come much easier

at least for me that always seems to be the case, i had loads of failed attempts at the 3 plate bench then when i hit it, adding shrapnel didnt seem that big of a deal

here's how the 160 went, i think i just didnt commit enough to the lift






dont worry the scream was a combination of exertion and the air being squeezed out my lungs

made for a nice 'scream of pain' though


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

swole troll said:


> here's how the 160 went, i think i just didnt commit enough to the lift


 Not a bad attempt. The place you stopped is where I get stuck. My previous attempts at 140kg I get stuck at that point. I knew if I could push past that point by an inch or so then I could finish.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

swole troll said:


> it really does, ive filmed sets before and thought i was grinding for a solid minute then you watch it and there's barely a pause
> 
> you'll get it, i find once you get over the extra 20 plate hurdle on any lift the little extras come much easier
> 
> ...


 Looked as if you were gonna have it haha


----------



## Fugazi (Oct 9, 2016)

Been training about 3 months

Weight: 76kg Height: 5 ft 10

Bench press:80

Deadlift:100

Squat:80

Wilks Score:260


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Competition stats raw

90kg height 5ft5

Squat 260

Bench 170

Deadlift 240

Wilks is 427. 73 videos in my log

Have deadlifted 245 in training doubled 260 squat in training and doubled 170 bench in training


----------



## james1976 (Sep 18, 2014)

Bw 82

Height 5;6

Age 40

270/170/225

Total 665

In competition october raw classic so knee wraps only.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Of late my best lifts have been

Squat: 350kg Wraps and Belt (gym lift)

Bench: 200kg x 2: Paused..gym lifts

Deadlift: 360kg w straps

Didn't film the 350 but here is a 320kg pause squat so you'll get the idea. Plus the other lifts


----------

